# icd9 s/p ureteral stent placement



## mamacase1

Can someone tell me what ICD9 would be appropriate for S/P ureteral stent placement?


----------



## Lfudge

*Diagnosis For stent placement*

The diagnosis most commonly used here is  592.1 (ureteral stone)or 593.3 stricture-post op. Our physicians are  called to the OR quite often to place stents to mark the ureters to avoid injury to them when surgery is being preformed by another physician (e.g. hysterectomy). In that case, I use the diagnosis of the surgery.
I hope this helps you!

Lisa Fudge CPC,CPMA
Carolina Urology Center, P.A.


----------



## mamacase1

Thank you that does help alot.


----------



## Tonyj

I'm in disagreement with the previous coder. If the dx is s/p ureteral stent placement then wouldn't you use a follow-up code? You can only code what the MD documents. Did he document (ureteral stone)or stricture-post op? If it isn't documented then it didn't happen as per coding guidelines.


----------



## JulesofColorado

I agree with Tonyj. You can't code what isn't documented! There isn't a specific code that I know of for s/p stent placement. I would use a follow-up code or query the MD for something more specific.


----------



## mxm9314

*s/p uretral stent*

which code may could to use for this dx, (v45.82)????????????


----------



## mitchellde

V67.00 or V67.09 works just fine for follow-up.  And I too disagree with using the reason a stent was inserted as the follow up or post op dx.  You must be accurate on the dx always and when it is documented as a followup visit then use the V67.xx codes for follow up.  If it is post op and there is still something being done for the patient such as dressing changes or suture removal then it is appropriate to use the aftercare codes which are also V codes.


----------



## niana

*ureteral stent*

icd 9 for the placement of the ureteral stent is 59.8    The s/p code would depend on the documentation provided.


----------



## mitchellde

niana said:


> icd 9 for the placement of the ureteral stent is 59.8    The s/p code would depend on the documentation provided.



That is a procedure code for inpatient facility use only.


----------



## Melissa.Davis@ccfmg.org

You want to use 996.76


----------



## Tonyj

Melissa.Davis@ccfmg.org said:


> You want to use 996.76



Why use a complication code?


----------



## mitchellde

you would never use a complication code for a simple follow up visit the V codes for follow up are all that is needed. for ICD-10 it is a Z09


----------

